# Sticky  Official HK Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav HKs (you own) here!


----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned a ton of HKs over the years. This is my favorite:


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned a ton of HKs over the years. This is my favorite:


I have the P2000SK in 40 S&W. I've since converted it over to the LEM version. It seemed like it took forever to get the parts. If you don't first rack the slide it's got a long heavy trigger in double action. Once you rack the slide the hammer falls and the gun is de-cocked. Then when you pull the trigger it has a long and extremely light free travel. When the free travel is taken up the trigger feels like a single action trigger. Then your follow up shots have a short reset and the single action trigger has an even lighter feel. I don't know of any other way to describe it. It's different that's for sure. 

I really like my HK 45 C. But of all my HK's I like their VP series the best. I only wish that they made them in 45 ACP.


----------



## Shipwreck

I used to have a 9mm P2000sk. But, I found the P2000 and the sk model printed about the same - so I just carried the larger gun. Eventually, I sold the sk. But, it was a fantastic subcompact


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Shipwreck said:


> I used to have a 9mm P2000sk. But, I found the P2000 and the sk model printed about the same - so I just carried the larger gun. Eventually, I sold the sk. But, it was a fantastic subcompact


I bought mine for pocket carry. Although some may consider it a little too big for that purpose. But it works for me. It's slightly bigger than my G27 of which I pocket carried a lot. The grip is about 1/2 inch longer. I wouldn't want to pocket carry it in a tight pair of jeans though only loose fitting cargo pants. I really like the LEM conversion and the 9 round magazine has a little room to spare when fully loaded. Not enough to get another round in. But it doesn't fully compress the magazine spring. Unlike the G27 where the last round is a pretty tight fit when fully loaded. I feel more comfortable carrying it with 9+1 rounds.


----------



## Shipwreck

Gun I used to own...


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Belt Fed

Nice handguns, don't have one but have their rifles.


----------



## Shipwreck

Belt Fed said:


> Nice handguns, don't have one but have their rifles.


Their rifles are awesome.


----------



## MPDC69

2013, BD coded, HK45c. My favorite pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck

MPDC69 said:


> 2013, BD coded, HK45c. My favorite pistol.
> 
> View attachment 21764



I have previously owned one of those. Nice gun!


----------



## Stealth .45

I've owned 27 HK pistols, but I'm not that wild about them anymore. Here's whats left. (for now)


----------



## Shipwreck

Stealth .45 said:


> I've owned 27 HK pistols,



Very cool. You got me beat. Over the years, I have owned 11 HKs


----------



## got2hav1

I've owned P7s, USPs, VPs and P30s. The only thing I don't like is how far back the trigger breaks. I will say the only one I own now is a P30 LEM Lite which doesn't seem to be like that. I can live with this one.



Last three including the P30


----------

